
Political views of Albert Einstein – offered second president of Isreal - vinnyglennon
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_views_of_Albert_Einstein#Zionism
======
idclip
As an israeli arab in 2020, all i can do is Sigh. We are a cesspool of
segregation and gentrification, and israel is very much trying to be
monoculture, and it’s failing.

And well, AMA. Ask me anything.

